
17th-century painting discovered behind a wall during renovation - pionerkotik
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/21/fashion/the-treasure-behind-the-wall.html
======
otras
> _In the arms race for the most unique! most authentic! store currently
> underway, when only-in-person experience is what differentiates retail from
> e-tail, a cultural treasure surrounded by a puzzle straight out of a Dan
> Brown novel may be the ultimate accessory._

Not exactly a garden-path sentence, but I had a few branch mispredictions on
my way through this sentence.

~~~
idbehold
Are exclamation points are no longer sentence-ending punctuation?

~~~
ken
Not since Tom Wolfe, at least.

